# This guy "knew what he was doing too"



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Clearly he didn't.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

jza said:


> Clearly he didn't.


Oh but I bet he "thought" he did. "I've been working hot for 30 years dang nabbit, I ain't shutting nuthin off, that is for pansies" We hear that sort of thing everyday right here in this forum.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Reminds me of the guy we saw arc out 480 inside the same transformer twice in one day a few years ago and kept right at it but nothing ever came of it. He had 20+ in the trade knew what he was doing always worked hot blah blah blah too.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder, are the fines they're handing out relative to the size of corporation?

ThyseenKrupp can payout a $100 000+ fine but Average Joe Electric certainly can't.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> Can your company, and you personally if you are the supervisor, afford fines like this?
> 
> http://news.ontario.ca/mol/en/2011/...-fined-171000-total-after-worker-injured.html


How about the "worker"(Electrician) he should have known better as well if we are going to fine the supervisor then the Electrician("worker") should be fined as well he could have refused to do the work knowing that he could be killed so he should be held responsible as well.


"worker":no:

He is an Electrician.:thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> How about the "worker"(Electrician) he should have known better as well if we are going to fine the supervisor then the Electrician("worker") should be fined as well he could have refused to do the work knowing that he could be killed so he should be held responsible as well.
> 
> 
> "worker":no:
> ...


In Ontario yes, the worker the foreman and the company all get fined. For the workers side: If the company tries to "assist" in paying the workers fine with extra hours or extra pay, another fine is given.:thumbsup:

This was one of the topics covered in the ESA's Master Electrician course. I am certainly glad that I took the course. :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure I agree with the concept of a worker fine. 

A company that has a really strong safety policy, and actually gives that policy teeth, tends to weed out unsafe guys itself, so there's already a good incentive for a worker to toe the line.

But a lot of companies just pay lip service to safety. We can play the "workers have the right" game all we want, but we all know if you start refusing to do jobs you very quickly lose your value to a company, regardless of how right you were to refuse. 

Kinda hard for me to advocate that a worker should be forced to chose between possible unemployment and possible fines.

-John


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> In Ontario yes, the worker the foreman and the company all get fined. For the workers side: If the company tries to "assist" in paying the workers fine with* extra hours* or extra pay, *another fine is given.*:thumbsup:
> 
> This was one of the topics covered in the ESA's Master Electrician course. I am certainly glad that I took the course. :thumbup:


......I don't agree with that


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We all should have a hand in safe work practices, and watch out for the working live business. On the other hand, the estimated death toll by published in engineering news for the Fukujima nuke plant melt down is 500,000. I think the energy directed towards ensuring worker safety is fine, but the disparity in what is called safe practices for some industries and not others is huge. Shut down the nuke plants first, get the mercury out of vaccines, remove the flouride from the water, and the other toxins they pump into us , and then come back to me and give me the lectures on how to keep myself safe when working on electrical equipment....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I can afford fines like that.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I can afford fines like that.


But do you wanna pay them?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

rdr said:


> But do you wanna pay them?


If it would stop these type of threads, Id give 170k to my worst enemy.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You can't call that worker a victim if he was a J man or above. Just another fine from the government. Bullshiit


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This is an excerpt from a gov't of Alberta OH&S pamphlet:

*Legal penalties*​ 
If you or your employer break the rules of the 
​​​_Act_, the _Regulation _or the _Code_, or ignore what an officer says, you or your employer could be charged​ and have to go to court. Officers will always try first to work co-operatively

and encourage voluntary problem solving. Problems will be resolved in
court if people willfully ignore the law or do not co-operate and fix health
and safety problems. Conviction on a first offense can lead to a fine up to
$500,000 or up to six months in jail, or both. A second conviction can​​
result in a fine of up to $1,000,000 and/or a jail term of up to one year.​ 

There is a bill that was passed here (don't remember if it was just Alberta or all of Canada) whereby, for example, I, as a holder of a lift operator ticket, can be held responsible for another person on a site who uses lift equipment without training. Fine &/or jail. If I see him and I don't think he knows what he's doing, I'm supposed to step in. ​ 
I'm not sure if it has been tested yet. ​


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

maybe someone made fun of the honorable judge gay for his last name. Hense the stiff fines.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

This was Canada. I would imagine the fine structure in the US is not the same.


----------

